

U.S. Border Agency Lets Other Units Use Its Drones - anaptdemise
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/04/business/us-border-agency-is-a-frequent-lender-of-its-drones.html?_r=0

======
anaptdemise
If they are so under utilized that they can be lent out, why even have them?
Just from in terms of budget, this disappoints me. It makes sense if it is
cheaper to fly them than a cessna, which is up for debate. It is all over when
they arm them in any way.

